# Welcher Motor für mein Boot?



## poldi82 (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein neues Boot gekauft und wollte mal fragen was für ein Motor Sinn macht.

Ich angel in Holland und darf nicht schneller als 20 kmh fahren. Will aber auch nicht mit 5 kmh rumfahren.

Revier ist Rhederlaag und Umgebung.

Das Boot ist ein Ocqueteau Boum 450. Es ist 450cm lang, 229 breit und wiegt nackt 320kg. Es soll regelmäßig mit 2 Leuten gefischt werden. 

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist nun wieviel PS ich dahinter hängen soll. 

Bis 40 PS ist es zugelassen, aber ich denke das ist zuviel.... 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. 


Gruß Jörg 


Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Du darfst nicht schneller als 20 Km/h fahren weil du keinen FS besitzt ?
Schau dir die FS Regel nochmal genau an 
Denn sobald dein Boot in der Lage wäre mit dir alleine schneller als 20 Km/h zu fahren benötigst du nun mal einen FS.
ich gebe ja nur Halbgas funktioniert nicht :q
Ich habe an meinem Boot, Inter 540 einen 10 PS Motor, damit erreicht das Boot 11 - 13 Km/h.
Mit 20 oder 25 PS könnte man vielleicht schon in Gleitfahrt gelangen.
Also bleibt dir nichts anderes als 5-15 PS zu fahren oder den FS zu machen.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Hallo Barschangler,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Wir haben in der Tat keinen FS, deshalb unter 20 kmh...

Dann bleibt vorerst eigentlich nur 15 PS, man will ja keinen Ärger bekommen.

Muss ich mich dann wohl doch irgendwann mit dem FS befassen, sollte mir das nicht ausreichen. Man will ja auch mal vom Rhederlaag runter über die Ijssel... 


Dank und Gruß, 
Jörg 


Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Gleitfahrt ist ohne Führerschein bei solchen Booten ausgeschlossen - ein Schlauchboot haste mit nem 8ps AB zügig aus der Verdrängerphase rausgebracht - ein gfk Boot wie Hellwig Jet oder Himmelein gerade so eben (beides leichte Flitzer mit knapp über drei Metern Länge)... Mit diesen Dingern kann man dann auch bei knapp 20kmh Gleitfahrt halten.

Für das vom TE gezeigte braucht man allein schon wegen des Gewichts zwischen 25 und 30ps um die Fuhre aus dem Wasser zu stemmen - und landet dann bei der erreichbaren Höchstgeschwindigkeit weit über 30kmh, was in den Niederlanden definitiv eine Zulassung als schnelles Motorboot erforderlich macht.

Mehr als 10 PS braucht der Kahn nicht fürs erreichen der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit - alles darüber ist Sprit- und Geldverschwendung


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Hallo Barschangler,
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> Dann bleibt vorerst eigentlich nur 15 PS, man will ja keinen Ärger bekommen.



Ich würde zum 15 PS raten, diesen Motor bekommst du immer wieder für gutes Geld verkauft.
Eben weil man in D ja auf den meisten Gewässern 15 PS führerscheinfrei fahren darf.
Wobei 10 PS bei deinem Boot ausreichen, mehr habe ich bei mir ja auch nicht dranhängen.
Aber in Sachen Verbrauch nimmt sich ein 10 oder 15 PS Motor nichts.
Du wirst den FS in Zukunft eh machen, da bin ich mir sicher 
Viel Spaß beim Bootsangeln, du wirst davon begeistet sein.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Nochmal Danke euch beiden.

Die Fragen für den SBF hab ich schon aufm Handy. Nur ich arbeite auf Montage und bin nur am WE zuhause, und in 5 Wochen ist der Urlaub am Rhederlaag. Das schaff ich nicht...

Nach dem Urlaub bleibt das Boot auch da im Hafen. Teile mir das mit nem Kumpel zum angeln dort. Angefixt furch die Angelei von nen 3 x 1,4m Bassboot. Das war uns auf dauer ganz einfach zu klein.
Die Nussschale im Anhang war das kleine Boot. Jetzt auf dem neuen haben wir halt deutlich mehr Platz, da für 6 Personen zugelassen.

Werde mich jetzt nach 15 - 25 PS umschauen, je nach dem was grad passend auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden ist. Nen zu starken Motor kann ich ja mit einer Begrenzung am Gaszug drosseln, dann muss ich nichts neues kaufen wenn der SBF gemacht ist. Und das ist definitiv noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Hat grade nicht funktioniert mit dem Anhang... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Werde mich jetzt nach 15 - 25 PS umschauen, je nach dem was grad passend auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden ist. Nen zu starken Motor kann ich ja mit einer Begrenzung am Gaszug drosseln, dann muss ich nichts neues kaufen wenn der SBF gemacht ist.


Keine Ahnung ob das in Deutschland so funkioniert, in NL kommst du damit nicht durch.
Wenn du dir 25 PS an dein Boot hängst und sie WSP ist der Meinung das dein Boot damit Gleitfahrt erreicht spielt es keine Rolle ob du den Gasanschlag begrenzt hast und das Boot so unter 20 KM/h fährt.
Ich würde davon dringend abraten.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Danke für deine Warnung. 

Habe heute einen 15 PS 4 Takt Motor gefunden den ich nächsten Samstag abholen kann. Das wird das vernünftigste sein, auch im Bezug auf eine eventuelle Vergrößerung, da ich diesen besser wieder verkaufen kann.

Werde bei Gelegenheit hier Bilder einstellen wenn das Boot klar ist für den Urlaub.

Und mit ein wenig Glück dann Fangbilder aus dem Urlaub selbst.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG Jörg 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Hi Jörg,
dann mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Boot und viel Erfolg beim ausüben der Fischerei.
In NL ist allerdings noch 2 Wochen Schonzeit 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*



poldi82 schrieb:


> ....nen 3 x 1,4m Bassboot. Das war uns auf dauer ganz einfach zu klein.



Wenn ich mich da vorne auf die Plattform stelle, bekomme ich vom Motor eine Kopfnuss, bevor in den Teich falle.

Wirklich klasse, was alles ein Bassboat ist.


----------



## poldi82 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

So wird es vom Hersteller beworben. Wenn wirklich interessiert mal Basshound 10.2 bei Google eingeben. Und ja, Barsche lassen sich auch im Sitzen beangeln...

@ Udo

Das mit der Schonzeit ist und bleibt bittere Realität. Harte acht Wochen...[emoji6]

Der Urlaub ist eh erst im Juni. Und vorher schaffe ich es leider eh nicht ans Wasser.

Montage unter der Woche und am Wochenende muss ich dann ans Boot damit es für den Urlaub fertig wird.

LG Jörg 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poldi82 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Boot?*

Hallo,

mit dem Boot kommen wir voran. Es ist ein 15 PS Mercury geworden, vorne der Powerdrive von Minn Kota. Liegeplatz ist auch für ein Jahr bezahlt und in 14 Tagen kommt das Boot aufs Wasser.

Soweit alles klar. Jetzt kommen nur neue Fragen auf...

Machen Stegfender Sinn oder reichen die normalen die man eh an Bord hat?

Und wer hat ne Ahnung wie das Abgebildete Utensil heißt? Sah praktisch aus und viel Erfahrung mit An und Ablegen in Boxen haben wir noch nicht.

Das Boot ist zwar von 84 und nicht mehr das schönste, aber es soll schon pfleglich behandelt werden um noch lange Spaß daran zu haben...

Gruß Jörg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

